# This isn't fair.



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I milled some more of that ugly red stuff. Have I mentioned I don't like my camera? Well, I just milled some of the best looking stuff ever, especially the back & side sets for my luthiers, but I'm not going to show them to you. That's what I meant by _this isn't fair_.








.





.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Pure torture! I'd be happy to take some photos of it and post them for you. Just send it my way:yes:. I wonder how many offers like that you'll get.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

That's some kind of ugly stuff you have there. It's only right that you should ship me a few hundred pounds of that for future review. I'll take the pics, free of charge.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

TT... Get back on your rocker. :sailor:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

mdntrdr said:


> TT... Get back on your rocker. :sailor:


It's in pieces. Remember the opening scene from The Patriot? 

Actually it was too dark last night to take the pics. I'll get some today though. 





.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like I might not get to it. I actually did take a few pics last night and even though they turned out like scata I'll post them anyway. No pics - it didn't happen ya know. 


































This song was playing on my YT playlist when I came into the shop so I figured someone might like to hear a great old classic. 








.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> It's in pieces. Remember the opening scene from The Patriot?
> 
> .


Yup, where was Mel Gibson born? 
Maybe that's why I steer away from chairs 



TexasTimbers said:


> This song was playing on my YT playlist when I came into the shop so I figured someone might like to hear a great old classic.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st80MOVoi4M
> 
> .


Uh oh, TT your great old classics are 100 years newer than mine. Lol

Beautiful slabs you have there.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Uh oh, TT your great old classics are 100 years newer than mine. Lol


Tha's cuz he a 100 yrs younger than you, Brink!

Nice look'n flames there, TT!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

MAN, You got BLESSED, The flames are so AWESOME. Never seen that before.

To the Lord are all my Praises sent :notworthy:. TT He really Filled that cup for you there.

Have a Blessed weekend,
Tim


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

WOW, that's amazing! I'd hang one of those on my wall. How well does it hold the red color?


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you sure you did'nt use crayons for that color?:no::yes:


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

What am I looking at? Because it's freaking gorgeous!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that is the prettiest I have seen. Does flaming box elder grow in Tennessee?


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*alder*

Those side sets look real nice.:thumbsup: Do you have some pictures of the back sets to those?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

darty said:


> How well does it hold the red color?


Many years with proper care. For turnings you can rechuck it years laters and take a 1/16" or so off and now it's red again. For flat work you'd have to sand it or just make another. However for something you want to stay red for generations, you can have the wood chemically stabilized and it will never fade so they say. 




junkhound said:


> Are you sure you did'nt use crayons for that color?:no::yes:


I never seen crayons that bright! :no:





VaureyWWC said:


> What am I looking at? Because it's freaking gorgeous!


Acer Negundo; Flame Boxelder a.k.a. Flame Box Elder; Red River Maple; Manitoba Maple and it has several other names. 




jiju1943 said:


> Man, that is the prettiest I have seen. Does flaming box elder grow in Tennessee?


:yes: I've never heard of a whole tract of iot like this but I bet there's one out there somewhere. 





slabmaster said:


> Those side sets look real nice.:thumbsup: Do you have some pictures of the back sets to those?


I cut a buynch of thins that the sets will come out of, I'll snap some pics for ya today unless I forget. 








.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been meaning to ask you about the color issue on the box elder you partly answered my question about color retention. What type of chemicals are needed to keep it bright red. Up here in Wi we get them from time to time. Being as they are much rarer up here I would like to teach/share with my customers and fellow woodworkers how to keep the color. Any idea on the safety or expense of the chemical treatment?


----------

